# Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt



## amdintel (12. März 2010)

*Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

PC ist ein OEM PC mit vorinstallierten Windows 7 und vom Hersteller schon 
aktiviert unter System stand bislang auch immer Produkt ist aktiviert,
heute auf ein mal kommt die Meldung das es nicht mehr aktiviert sei, 
die Neu Aktivierung über das Internet funktioniert nicht  
 kommt die Meldung nicht für das Produkt , 
telefonisch ist Microsoft nicht erreichbar, und die telefonische Aktivierung funktioniert nicht
weil ich keine Buchstaben eingeben  kann .
ich vermute das Microsoft irgendwelche schweinereien  bei den letzten Updates heimisch eingeschleust hat.
PS am PC wurde HW mäßig nichts verändert der PC ist versiegelt .


----------



## CryxDX2 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

Kleiner tip, gehe dahin wo du das ding gekauft hast oder frage beim herrsteller nach, wenn da eine disk mit bei ist oder eine recovery partition, dann überlege dir, den rechner wieder in den auslieferungszustand zurück zu setzten (datensicherung ist dann angesagt) sonst, würde ich mal wie gesagt beim herrsteller nachfragen. Weil nicht das die dir eine raubkopie drauf gezwirbelt haben. Sowas machen auch gerne mal große hersteller. (MSI hat das mal bei ein paar geräten gemacht)


----------



## amdintel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

ich habe in den nchsten  Wochen keine Zeit irgendwo hinzu gehen 

der Rechner  ist versiegelt , die Verpackung war versiegelt,
ich gehe nun von einer Raub Kopie aus , der Herstller ist nicht erreichbar nur über eine abzocker 0900 Nummer so was raufe ich nicht an , 
werde am Montag den Staatsanwalt darüber informieren,
und im die Kopien vom Windows aushängen und die HDD löschen 
 das ein Bekannter PC Hersteller PCs mit Raub Kopien ausliefert,
einen Belegt über den Rechtmäßigen erwäb  habe ich hier vorliegen.l


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

Ne hört beide auf mit Raubkopie oder sowas, Staatsanwalt wollte mich ja erst raushalten aber wenn das solche Dimensionen ereicht, das geht zu weit. Das ist normal das es hin und wieder vorkommt ist ne reine Sicherheits maßnahme von Microsoft, das kann mehrere Gründe haben.
Ich wieß der bekannteste Grund ist das wechseln von Hardware gibt aber noch andere, ist jetzt egal welche, müsste ich jetzt auch erstmal nachlesen. Du musst nur bei Microsoft anrufen dann bekommst du  wieder ne Freischalltung.Tel. 08002848283
Die Nummer ist kostenlos und es geht auch immer einer ran!

Aber amdintel das sie gerade dir die Win7 Lizens entziehen, ob das ein Zufall ist???
Vieleicht war hir im Forum ein Microsoft Mitarbeiter........ich schmeiß mich gleich weg.
Wie geil ist das denn,hehhehehhe.....mich hauts gerade vom Sessel!!!!!!!!


----------



## amdintel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

ja um ma ganz ehrlich zu sein mit Xp oder Vista hatte ich nie ärger,
also von Problem fällen gibt es da nix zu berichten ..
aber hier geht es mehr um einen Test lauf I5 und Win 7 
und das wurde anonym angeschafft um eine Manipulation auszuschließen  
nur kann ich das System nicht weiter testen wenn Windows nicht richtig Produkt aktiviert ist 
und ständig , ich hatte ja mehr damit bald gerechnet das mir der Sockel abfalckel,
aber das Win7 total zum zickt und die HW läuft damit hatte ich nnicht gerechnet .

also auf meinem Netbook kommt diese Meldung bis jetzt nicht,
hatte da eben mal das Datum auf Dez 2010 gestellt und paa ma  neu booten lassen und 
Datum wieder zurück gestellt .. da passiert bis jetzt nix mit dem Aktivuenrgs Kram 
ist auch ein anderer Hersteller  das ist 8 Wochen alt Win 7 drauf,08002848283
 da kommt eine Ansage man solle eine 0180 5 anrufen , nööRaubkopie kann ich mir 
eigentlich nicht vorstellen das der 2. Größte PC Hersteller zu solchen illegalen mitten greift ,
ist es wahrscheinlich ein falscher Produkt KEy vorhanden , 
so weit ich das ermittelt habe 
das ist illegal wenn so was verkauft wird

zur  not falls uns MS alles dicht macht habe ich hier noch ein Linux System 
das ich vom Stick booten kann *g* damit ins Web kann so wie Faxen kann.
MS könnte alleine mit einem einzigen getarnten  Sicherheits Update alle PCs der 
Welt abschalten .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

Wenn du hir was von Testlauf erzählst, ist es ein Komplettsystem was du da gekauft hast?
Oder hast du dein Win7 versucht auf zwei Computern zu installieren?
Dann würde mich die Meldung allerdings nicht wundern!


----------



## amdintel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

ich habe nichts gekauft außer das Netbook,
der  Test PC  wurde mit Win 7 ausgeleifert ,
das Netbook auch ,
auf den anderen PCs ist Vista so gekauft, 
doppelt habe ich hier nix  , 
jeder PC hat seine eigene Lizenz  und seinen eigenen Produkt KEy


----------



## Klutten (12. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*



amdintel schrieb:


> ...,08002848283
> da kommt eine Ansage man solle eine 0180 5 anrufen , ...



Ich bezweifele, dass du da überhaupt angerufen hast. Vom Festnetz funktioniert die Nummer und wenn du es vom Handy versuchst, dann bekommst du eine 069-Nummer de facto ebenfalls eine Festnetznummer ohne besondere Kosten.  

Von 01805 hat die freundliche Telefonansage kein Wort verloren.


----------



## amdintel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

mom... mein auf dem Handy ging es nicht 
ich bin mir recht sicher das bei der MS Produkt Aktivierung diese  Nummern 
waren eine ansage kam, 
mit 
"wir haben den Servers umgestellt wenn sie berichtigt sind" 
wählen sie 018056...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

Also ich habe eben diese Nummer angerufen 08002848283 und die funktioniert einwandfrei!
Da kommt nix das der Service eingestellt wurde und schon garnicht rufen sie jetzt ne 01805 Nummer an.

Da kommt wie eh und je ne Stimmer vom Band die fragt ob sie ihr Microsoftprodukt aktivieren wollen.


----------



## der_knoben (12. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

Die Hotline ist nur Wochentags bis 18Uhr oder so erreichenbar und Wochenende gar nicht. Warte einfach ab bis die 3 Tage zur Aktivierung ausgelaufen sind, dann funktioniert das. Hatte das Problem auch nach einem Hardwarewechsel an einem Freitag. Telefonhotline ging auch nicht am Freitag bis Sonntag. Montag musste ich dann Windows zwangsweise aktivieren, da nichts mehr möglich war. Also mal ganz locker mit den Raubkopie und so. Man kanns auch übertreiben.


----------



## amdintel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

^^^^ noch ein Grund mehr zu Linux zu wechseln das mit der Hotline wird nicht gesagt und von Öffnungszeiten 
wie beim Bäcker  wird da auch nichts gesagt im Windows Menü unter Aktivierung steht 
davon auch nichts 
und es kommt gleich am Anfang die Ansage mit der 01805 Nummer,
jeder der selber Win 7 hat und das aktiveren muss 
 kann das selber gerne ausprobieren,
nur ist es so das bei dem PC nichts verändert wurde das kann ich beweisen,
weil der Versiegelt ,  der PC war also noch nie auf
plötzlich ist die Produkt Aktivierung nicht mehr gültig .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

He mann ich hab doch gerade dort angerufen.......Möchten sie ihr Microsoftprodukt aktivieren dan drücken sie die........


----------



## amdintel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

bei mir kommt aber  immer die gleiche ansage mit der 0180 5 
und diese gleich am Anfang 
ich rede hier von Deutschland vielleicht bist du ja wo anderes in der EU da kann das anderes sein, die Ansage wird noch ein ma wieder holt dann wird aufgelegt , nix mit  Aktivierung


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

Ne mensch ich wohn in Mannheim und das gehörte bis eben noch zu Deutschland, ich glaube kaum das wenn du anrufts was anderes kommt als wenn ich anrufe, auserdem hat der Moderator es ja auch noch bestätigt das mit der Nummer alles ok ist, man amdintel du kannst einem ja voll in den Wahnsinn treiben habe wieder gerade voll bereut mich bei deinem Thread gemeldet zu haben!


----------



## amdintel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

oder willlst du behaupte es würde an meinem Telefon Anschluss liegen ?
ich habe einen einfachen Analog Anschluss und zu den oben genannten Zeiten 
siehe Protokoll  da angerufen , vielleicht werden auch von Win7 zu Win 7 
0800 unterschiedliche Nummer angegeben ,
bei mir ist eine 64 Bit Win 7 Home OEM drauf, die Sache geht Montag in die Redaktion eines 
Namen haften Magazins 
MS die Produkt Aktivierung  von Win 7 verweigert und zu einer teuren 0180-5 zwingt .
andere haben scheinbar auch hin und wieder das Problem der Aktivierung  bei Win 7.
Bei XP oder Vista hatte ich so was noch nie das aus heiterem Himmel plötzlich 
die Windows Aktivierung  nicht mehr gültig  ist 
in den 4 Wochen wo diese PC hier steht  habe ich mit den Rechner noch nicht viel 
gemacht .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

Ich hab mal die 08002848283 angerufen und aufgenommen, siehe Anhang(bitte Ton etwas lauter stellen). Ich wurde auch nicht gebeten eine 01805... Nr. anzurufen.
@amdintel
Kann es sein dass du über VoIP angerufen hast? Sieht zumindest laut deinem Screenshot danach aus. Vermutlich bot man dir daher die 01805...Nr. an.


----------



## schneiderbernd (13. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

es kommt hin und wieder vor das Mitarbeiter Keys abschreiben von Lappis oder auch in Läden passiert das...wenn der Kunde der es dann kauft aktivieren will sagt win Fälschung....
..viell. bei Dir möglich?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

Es ist aber möglich das man den gleichen Key mehrmals aktiviert ohne das es Einflüsse auf das andere Windows hat welches schon aktiviert ist.^^


----------



## schneiderbernd (13. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Es ist aber möglich das man den gleichen Key mehrmals aktiviert ohne das es Einflüsse auf das andere Windows hat welches schon aktiviert ist.^^


ja aber nicht wenn dann beide online sind!


----------



## ghostadmin (13. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

Doch.^^


----------



## Burkuntu (13. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

Wenn ich das so lese, weiß ich wieder, wieso ich vor fast 10 Jahren schon das erste Linux auf meinem PC hatte


----------



## amdintel (13. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

wohl war, desto schlechter Windows und Microsoft wird,
desto besser wird Linux sehe ich bald auch so


----------



## Hatuja (13. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

Ich habe im Moment 5 Rechner mit der selben Win 7 Lizenz laufen (Die MSDN Lizenzen sind da nicht auf eine Geräteanzahl beschränkt, ist also legal). Nach der Aktivierung des 4ten Rechners konnte ich NR. 5 nicht mehr online aktivieren. Da musste das Telefon her. Die kostenlose Nummer, die mit Windows für DE angab funktionierte auch Problemlos an einem Sonntag um 4 Uhr morgens incl. einem kurzen Gespräch eines Mitarbeiters dem wegen der MSDN Lizenz.

Soviel zur Erreichbarkeit der Kostenlosen Nummer.

Bist du bei MS mit deiner Telefonnummer zufällig als Händler oder Reseller registriert? Habe da mal gehört, dass dann die Endkundennummern von diesem Anschluss nicht zu Verfügung stehen.

Das MS ein legales und aktiveres Win 7 einfach mal eben wieder delizenziert habe ich noch nicht gehört. Vor kurzem wurde allerdings bei den Automatischen Updates ein Patch gegen illegale Versionen eingespielt. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass deine Seriennummer tatsächlich geklaut wurde (wie schon jemand geschrieben hat, ggf. im Laden abgeschrieben) und MS hat die Lizenz nun als nicht mehr aktivierbar deklariert. In solch eine Fall hilft dir die Hotline auch gern weiter.


----------



## amdintel (13. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

ich bin weder Händler noch irgendwo  regestiert ,
außerdem können die den Telefonanruf nicht blocken,
weil Rufnummer Unterdrückung eingeschaltet ist,
mein Recht auf Datenschutz,
werde  nächste Woche Rechts Mittel gegen MS einleiten übern Anwalt, hab einen guten für Internet und Vertrags  Lizenz  Recht, wir werden wohl Klage einreichen ,
vielleicht geht es auch gleich vor den EU Gerichtshof als Beschwerde Verfahren .
Ich habe  den Kauf Beleg und kann den Rechtmäßigen Erwerb beweisen .
komischerweise  sind Auslands Nummer 00800 nicht gesperrt da  kommt keine Ansage mit 01805 Nummer und da  geht die Aktivierung auch telefonisch um 23.20,
seltsam ne ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

Ich musste deinen Post echt zweimal durchlesen um es zu glauben! Amdintel rufe bitte mit einem Telefon Handy oder Festnetzt die nummer 08002848283 an, nicht übers internet anrufen sondern Festnetz oder Händy, bitte befor du ganz durchdrehst. Egal was manche hir schreiben ist gibt mehrere Gründe auser Hardware Tausch warum sich manchmal die Aktivierung aufhebt das hat nichts mit Raupkopie zu tun, bitte amdintel lass dir doch helfen.
Ich weiß einfach nicht mehr was ich schreiben soll das du mir glaubst, du kannst die Nummer auch mitten in der Nacht anrufen die geht immer, du darfst halt nicht über dritt Anbiter anrufen also einen Internet Netzdienst sonder direkt.


----------



## amdintel (13. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

du versuchst hier Tatsachen zu verdrehen und zu verschleiern ,
weiter oben ist das Telefon Produkoll Ausgehende Gespräche  vom Festnetz Anschluss.

ich habe für meine Aussage hier mehrere mir vorlegende Beweise, ich habe hier Beweise vorliegen eines Live Telefon Mitschnitt und diverse Screen Kopies vom Win 7,
das Material werde ich am Montag/Dienst einem Verlag zu kommen lassen, die sich für so was interessieren und dieser Verlag hat einen guten Fach Anwalt der diese Sache dann weiter bearbeiten wird .

u.a. habe ich den Verdacht dass das Microsoft Sanktionen sind, wegen dem Strafverfahren in der EU ,
die Sache mit dem IE und dem WMP wo MS zu einer Zahlung verdonnert wurde, denn früher war das nicht so , ich hatte schon mal 2003 telefonisch mein XP aktiviert damals  da war das ganz normal.
mir persönlich ist das egal ob der IE und der WPM fest im OS drin ist oder nicht , ich benutzte selber den IE 7 und den WMP gerne


----------



## nemetona (14. März 2010)

*AW: Win 7 plötzlich Produkt Aktivierung wird verlangt*

Ich habe Tel.Nr.: 0800-2848283 soeben überprüft, aus dem Festnetz der Telekom und über ein Vodafone Handy ist sie zum Sonntag morgen um 8:50 Uhr erreichbar.

@amdintel,
so wie du gut gemeinte Ratschläge ignorierst, trägst du nicht zur Lösung des Problem´s bei.
Deine Verschwörungstheorie liest sich stellenweise recht interessant, führt den Thread aber entgültig ad absurdum, daher wird hier geschlossen.

Es wird dir auch hirmit untersagt zu diesen Thema einen neuen Thread zu erstellen, sollte es sinnvolle neue Erkenntnisse in den Fall geben, kann dieser Thread reaktiviert werden, wende dich dazu an einen Moderator.

-Closed-


----------

